# New UI for Netflix



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

I would like to see them add the little progress bar in Netflix like the xbox360 has showing me if I watched an episode/movie to 100% or partially, or not at all yet. I hate trying to guess which episode of a season I left off on. lol

Something I think they should be able to easily incorporate into the new TiVo Premiere flash UI.

That is my only suggestion for now until I actually get my hands on the Premiere next month.


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

I'd like to see the lock in the informational display like it is when you're watching TV. We usually check there when we're watching TV and when we're watching Netflix it isn't there.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

refried said:


> I'd like to see the lock in the informational display like it is when you're watching TV. We usually check there when we're watching TV and when we're watching Netflix it isn't there.


Hopefully, you meant "clock" in the display. If so, I agree completely. I always use the clock on the info bar if I'm sitting too far away from my S3 to read the front display. That would be a nice addition, as would some kind of percentage watched indicator on each program.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

On the Xbox, if you highlight a TV series in the title browser and press PLAY, it will start playing the last episode you were watching (if you stopped in the middle of an episode) or the first episode that you didn't finish, or the first episode of the season if you've watched all of them--you don't even have to open up the list of episodes to examine the little &#37;-completed bars. I'd love to see that on TiVo.

Really, I don't care, since I upgraded to a new, nearly silent Xbox a few months back and now use its greatly superior Netflix player, but it would still be cool if the TiVo player worked this way


----------



## crusin_x1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I absolutely agree with the need for an upgraded Netflix UI on the Tivo. 

The Netflix UI on the Xbox is far superior IMO.


----------

